# Looking For A .44 Single Action Western-Style Revolver For a Buddy...



## bambam (Jul 14, 2006)

...And one of the more obvious choices is the Ruger Super Blackhawk .44mag. I don't think he's looking for a .44mag, however, it would be a nice choice if it also shoots .44spec loads. It doesn't say if it does on the Ruger website. Do all .44mags also shoot .44spec loads? He prefers to stay with American made guns and wants a western-style revolver. Any other ideas? Thanks.  

Tom


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Hey Bambam get the .44 magnum, and yes it will chamber the .44 Special also. You can practice with .44spec and hunt with the .44mag.


----------



## jimg11 (May 17, 2006)

*44 single action*

or there are numerous 44-40 single actions that are colt clones by the usual suspects. Of course the 44-40 s are harder to reload for but in the old west there were very few 44 S&W Specials.


----------



## bambam (Jul 14, 2006)

"or there are numerous 44-40 single actions that are colt clones by the usual suspects. Of course the 44-40 s are harder to reload for but in the old west there were very few 44 S&W Specials."


S&W .460 and .500 mags were even more rare. :smt002


----------



## TomC (Sep 5, 2006)

If you want to use a .44 mag and load light for it, .44 Special works and .44 Russian is even lighter. The cases of all three are the same size, except in length.


----------

